# two motors and one controller?



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

"brushless hub motor" implies BLDC or 3-phase variable speed AC (practically the same thing).

You'd be running both motors in parallel, and both motors would have to be times identically, which is impossible unless you have both motors on the same wheel, which doesn't seem plausible with hub motors.


----------



## dmac257 (Jun 30, 2010)

TX_Dj said:


> "brushless hub motor" implies BLDC or 3-phase variable speed AC (practically the same thing).
> 
> You'd be running both motors in parallel, and both motors would have to be times identically, which is impossible unless you have both motors on the same wheel, which doesn't seem plausible with hub motors.


http://www.goldenmotorusa.com/index.php?pg=hub

mini motor 

two front wheels .. both wheels on the ground at same time .. same physical speed .. same pack voltage .. same controller signal .. wired in parallel .. Would it work? Why would they not be timed identically? We are talking about 500W total 14amps 36V pack .. shared between two motors that are not on same shaft. What would happen??


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

dmac257 said:


> http://www.goldenmotorusa.com/index.php?pg=hub
> 
> mini motor
> 
> two front wheels .. both wheels on the ground at same time .. same physical speed .. same pack voltage .. same controller signal .. wired in parallel .. Would it work? Why would they not be timed identically? We are talking about 500W total 14amps 36V pack .. shared between two motors that are not on same shaft. What would happen??



'Cuz at some time you have to make a turn and the outside wheel has to speed up and your timing gets off. OTOH, if they are on the same shaft with the poles lined up EXACTLY, then it ought to work. Be advised it is my opinion that you will work really hard to sync the motors and one will still work harder than the other.


----------



## umurali2000 (May 3, 2010)

when Two motors run on single controller .... if you are using in electric vehicle and motors are connected to two rear wheels, 
then two things has to be taken care of 

1. The controller rating should be good enough to sustain two motors. 
2. while turning of vehicle... one wheel/motor has to run slowly and other faster , this control is very important and should be taken care off


----------

